# I think Fishy is feeling better! Pics.



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He's swimmin' around happily!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Him flaring at the camera!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just swimming around


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Fishy is doing better!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

It's amazing how his colors have changed! When I first got Fishy, he was a pale turquoise blue. Now he's not pale anymore and he's getting a fushia red on his sides and part of his fins. You can see ther red in the first pic.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they can change colors on you. My female was white when I got her then she turned pink! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

pretty! he looks happy!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am so glad he's up and swimming again. I am still trying to sneak a pic. of him laying in his cave but when he sees me he comes out and swim around. I hope I get a pic. of him in the cave. It looks so cute when he's in there!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

My bettas love their caves, too! I'm glad Fishy is better, too! yay!


----------

